# The JO Rule



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm privileged to be a member of the Joe rule. Block anyone who disagrees with you so that you feel like you own the conversation and can continue to offend large targeted groups of people. I see in another thread people are being blocked left and right.

So, who's had the honor of being blocked by mi-te-Joe?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I am now a member, Joe has blocked me from *all* his threads. I guess *HE* only wants 100% total agreement or you are blocked.

He needs his own web site …. wait he has one … he should stay there so he can post his miss-informed and bigoted BS and not bother us.

*Although, if you are at work, you can't access his site because it has been determined to be an offensive site … imagine that.*

The moderators of LJ should offer Joe a forum just for him … so that he won't have to block any real lumber jocks


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Sorry! I misunderstood the Title! *

But while I'm here ….. ON: *"Although, if you are at work, you can't access his site because it has been determined to be an offensive site … imagine that."*

Steeped it up a little from the last time you used this line haven't you? *"I had the same problem when I was working so I investigated why and was told that sites with "offensive" content are blocked!*

Bull Droppings!!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

There's "oldnovice" again calling someone a bigot because they have a different view of things, or they just are not politically correct.

Thats why you call yourself "old"...........your B.S. is getting old.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't believe this

A quote
"*Although, if you are at work, you can't access his site because it has been determined to be an offensive site … imagine that.*"

You admit you're at work, but your surfing the web on company time!!!!!!!
Maybe try doing what you are paid to do for that evil business owner.

(I'd fire your A## in a heartbeat.)


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Who's Joe?


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

So this is where everyone comes when not wood working?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Jim C. You do realize that some jobs have space to be able to surf while working. Doing scanning for a publication it was possible to do quite a bit of web surfing during the scans because there was literally nothing else to do. Each scan could take up to five minutes and the program could process only one at a time so no working on previous scans while currently scanning. The result was about half of every hour spent surfing the web because getting up to go do something else would have required more time then the scan and then time would have been wasted while the scan was sitting there not being worked on because I was off doing some piddling little task. Lots of computer based jobs allow for plenty of free time you can't leave the desk. 
Reminds me of a joke. 
A new president was brought in to run a company, on the first day on the new job he decided to show who was in charge of the business by making a couple of examples of anyone he saw that he decided he didn't like. As he walks in the front door of the company he sees a young man leaning against the wall by the water cooler and decides that this will be his first target, he immediately walks up to the man and demands to know how much he makes in a week. The young man stemmers out 450.00. With that the man reaches into his wallet pulls out 18 100 dollar bills and hands it to him. "Here" he screams "here's a months pay and don't ever let me see you walk in here again". The young man runs out of the building looking both excited and frightened. The new president turns to everyone who is watching "I won't have anyone loafing around on my company's time, I catch you slacking you get a month's pay and the door; now who can tell me what job he did so I know what position to fill". After a few seconds a timid voice could be heard from the back of the crowd "he delivered the pizzas from dominoes".


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Jim C. Have you run out of Meds?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

While the scanning is going on, grab a broom, make a fresh pot of coffee, wash a window etc. ;-)


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Jim C,

*HE blocked ME* I did not block him, so who is the bigger bigot?

So i went a little overboard by calling Joe a bigot but when you get blocked for telling Joe that Bachmann was an airhead. It was my, and quite a few others, opinion and he didn't like it so he blocked me, so who is the bigot?

I have previously sent Joe a PM and I thought we had come to an understanding of why we disagree, apparently I misunderstood the understanding!

Surfing was allowed for my R&D work … it was not a reason for dismissal unless pornography or other explicit sites were involved (all "clicks" were captured) for security, the companies and yours.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

madts,
Seeing you here made me just take one.
;-)


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

oldnovice

How in the world does "blocking" someone make them a bigot?????


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Jim C

They don't want to acknowledge that I exist because my opinion causes them block me out. What do you call that?

Everyone is entitled to their opinion; yours of me and me of yours and you haven't blocked me or I you!

Do you agree with that?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Are you guys taking about Jobama??


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

oldnovice,

'I agree about everyone's entitled opinion. I won't block you as you sometimes have valid arguments.
But someone who blocks someone else does not make them a bigot.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Chipmunk
Provide evidence of your accusations before you slander folks


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Jim C,

The definition of bigot from the World English Dictionary:

*a person who is intolerant of any ideas other than his or her own, esp on religion, politics, or race*

I think the definition fits my use of the word!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Based on that definition, why single out Joe. Hell, there are hundreds on this website. HA!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Jim C,

I guess I am upset because he blocked me and it's my first time being blocked!

I thought I was giving my opinion and …. wham, I am blocked! Can you tell I am upset?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

To maintain 'decorum' it is necessary to prevent certain people from inviting themselves in…we have been provided with that tool to use, same as you would lock the door to your home to prevent undesirables from strolling in. Should you be criticized for using the lock on your door? I think not…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*I think there is quite a difference between your home and a web site.*


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

oldnovice,
Hell, I'm blocked by numerous people. I just laugh about it. Some have even unblocked me.
I'm fortunate enough to be blocked by Dan. (checkTHAT moron out)
Every week he changes his avatar. First it was "Dan", last week he was "1954", this week he is "Troll Hunter" 
I'm in good company by being blocked by him.
Don't let it get to you.
You seem to be a pretty good guy. Ignore him.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Jim C,

Thanks, I will try to follow your advice!

*I think I am a pretty good guy myself but that is just an opinion!*


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

When was World War eleven? ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Blocking is silly. My opinion only.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Agreed, I've only been blocked by one person on here, surprisingly it isn't Joe or Dan, my personal list is empty. If I really have that much issue with someone I simply ignore them and any of their posts.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol poopiekat… who has blocked more people than the Lego company, says this:

"… I did observe that the concept of a [block] button would appeal to the chicken-hearted, who would welcome the opportunity of a one-sided argument most of all."-poopiekat

Hypocrisy, much?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not blocked by Jo, but then again I've never once said anything in any of his forum topics…. I guess that's the secret


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am always amused by those who get blocked often, always needing to demonstrate to others* WHY *they get blocked…


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I am always amused by those who aren't nearly as clever as they seem to think they are.


----------

